# Home Barista training - London



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Hello all,

Just wondering if theres anyone in SE London that could do home barista training few hours on a machine and grinder?

Ive had my Mazzer Major & Rocket Appartamento for a month now and I'm struggling with lack of crema, I'm using correct beans and weight etc I think I just need some expert tips.

Alternatively are there any training courses recommend in London


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

@Glenn


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leegillham said:


> Hello all,
> 
> Just wondering if theres anyone in SE London that could do home barista training few hours on a machine and grinder?
> 
> ...


Whats the coffee , crema on it's own isnt always a great indicator of taste, and on it's own it tastes bad.

Crema will vary to degree from coffee to coffee , roast to roast and origin to origin and freshness of coffee.

You are only using the correct weight in and out if it tastes good .

Glenn who runs this site is in London and would be well worth booking for some one on one training using your gear .


----------



## leegillham (Feb 17, 2018)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whats the coffee , crema on it's own isnt always a great indicator of taste, and on it's own it tastes bad.
> 
> Crema will vary to degree from coffee to coffee , roast to roast and origin to origin and freshness of coffee.
> 
> ...


Hello, Thanks for your message

I am currently using beans from Jericho coffee traders roast date 6/3/18. I had been using pact coffee microlot beans in the past.

Before I had the rocket and mazzer I was using a Gaggia classic and MC2 grinder had them for years and had perfected all but latte art.

The coffee tastes great but Id really like to learn latte art and with no crema I'm a bit stuck right?

Any help would be greatly appreciated and if someone was available to visit that would be amazing.

Thanks

Lee


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

leegillham said:


> Hello, Thanks for your message
> 
> I am currently using beans from Jericho coffee traders roast date 6/3/18. I had been using pact coffee microlot beans in the past.
> 
> ...


Glenn will pop up soon. Latte art is just practice . Lack of crema could be beans or extraction temp.

Change coffee just to see what happens ( not pact )


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Hi Lee

I will pop you some details together via PM as I do either house visits (using your machine and grinder) or you can come to my coffee studio with your equipment

With more than 10 years experience in home barista training visits I'm sure we'll get you right on track pretty swiftly.

Kind regards

Glenn


----------

